# Jumping on furniture!!



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I checked to see if there were any previous posts on this topic, but I couldn't find any although I'm sure they are out there. Amelia is 6 months old and just learned how to jump on the furniture. Our vet told us not to let her jump down from these heights as she is 6 months old and the vet doesn't want her to injure her knees. Plus I don't want her jumping on the furniture unless we invite her up. Any tips on how to train? She repeatedly jumps up and we say off and put her on the floor every single time. She learned stay in 2 days so I feel she understands what we want from her but is doing it anyway! She also falls off because she isn't really aware of her body yet. Any help is appreciated =)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie is allowed on our couch. She loves to lay on the back behind my head like a cat. I think you need to be consistent with her. Put her down everytime she jumps up. I know when Lizzie first discovered she could jump up it was exciting because it was new.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

We're still early on this one, but I agree. Only when invited, although Abby, my old Rhodesian Ridgeback would never get on the furniture when we were there, (and was never invited, she was too big) but there was always that warm spot on the couch when we came home!! I crated her for years but after awhile I didn't and she took advantage of it. They know right and wrong (and comfortable) but sure can be sneaky.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ours are allowed on the furniture in our sitting room and have got on and off ever since they were able to,with regard to getting off, well they only ever got on when we were sitting down ourselves,and would stay snuggled up until it was time for bed so they would only get off once or maybe twice a day,so it wasn't really putting too much pressure on their joints.They are not always allowed on the furniture in our drawing room,generally they are very good if we say,"not on the chair "they will lie at our feet, until we say otherwise,we only keep them off if they are wet or dirty which is not often.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We allow ours on furnituriture and have had no problems. Our Spot (don't laugh, His real name is Sunshine Ink Spot and he's Inky's ) has learned to jump the baby gates like his mother did. He's two days over 10 months and that does concern me. His brother, Oliver, is close, but so far hasn't figured out the forward momentum.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

My vet has never mentioned it to me so I don't know. Smokey is a jumper he's smaller and more compact than Sissy...she does not like to jump but we don't mind them on the furniture so we bought some steps for her so she can get up and down when she wants.......I love them getting on the back of the couch and putting their little heads on my shoulder...so cute!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help here...I had to *teach* Roscoe how to jump on the furniture because I wanted him to come up and cuddle


----------

